# windows 8 laptop screen flipping.



## markisdaman (Nov 8, 2012)

I would want to know how to flip my screen I had just replaced. its flipped backwards. everythings backwards. I have windows 8 rtm


----------



## markisdaman (Nov 8, 2012)

markisdaman said:


> I would want to know how to flip my screen I had just replaced. its flipped backwards. everythings backwards. I have windows 8 rtm


 im hopeing its a software issue.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Some (in my experience) older computers had the option to, by pressing ctrl and one of the arrows, to flip the screen.

Try this link. See if it fixes your problem: How to flip your screen - 180 Free Technology Tip #5


----------

